# What Is The Feeling Of Dying That Sometimes Happens During Simran At Higher Stage Of Spirituality ?



## Seeker2013 (Jun 11, 2015)

I remember Gyani Maskeen Singh ji has said in a few of his kathas how some people when they're doing simran and go really deep in it with all the dhyaan sometimes feel as if they're going to die . He said it feels VERY SCARY, so scary that some people literally scream themselves out of their simran , but its a golden opportunity to kill your "mann" and I remember him saying that its actually death of your mann thats happening that moment but some people get freaked out and lose this opportunity.

Can someone tell me what is this ? because it makes me nervous to do simran lest I go really deep and attentive . Also has anyone experience something like this .


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 11, 2015)

no, but sometimes when I eat ice cream, I get a really cold head!


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 11, 2015)

harry haller said:


> no, but sometimes when I eat ice cream, I get a really cold head!



lets be serious and stick to the topic , ok ?


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 11, 2015)

i've had many experiences during Simran that have 'startled' me...and i can see how some people would get scared and be fearful to not do anymore simran...

thankfully, the pull within is often so strong that the fear dissolves and i just want to do more and more simran...
sometimes the thought does come up..."if i continue forward, will i die?"...what they don't understand is you are a live no matter what...forget the body  have some faith in the power that you are coming to know...


i remember the feeling when i first tried to ride a bike...those moment when i lost my balance and went out of control...was scary...
eventually i got used to it, became better at it and then it was second nature...

same with Simran, same with anything...

you get used to it...what was once a little 'different' 'scary' 'challenginh' becomes easier and becomes normal.

And remember...the process is supposed to make you fearless...to becomes fearless you have to sometimes be challenged...are you up for the challenge?


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 11, 2015)

chazSingh said:


> i've had many experiences during Simran that have 'startled' me...



like what ? now I am curious. please share . It won't change my intention of doing simran regardless of what u share


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 11, 2015)

the actual experience i don't think should be shared...from talking to other people that do regular simran there is a danger that your mind gets fixed to what i would describe...and then when you do Simran, you're thinking of that experience or what might happen according to my description...rather than 'going with the flow' because really that's what you should do....go with the flow...and have faith in waheguru's path for you.

if you do ardaas with open heart, and you do regular simran not wanting or expecting anything other than to serve waheguru, then gurbani says you will lose the fear of death...

how can one lose the fear of death? one way is to experience death and know that you are still alive...then the fear departs 

you can get lost in everyone experiences...the one we're after is hearing the inner shabad and attaching ones consciousness to it...it will take you where you need to go...all whilst your body sits on the couch, lying in bed or wherever you do your simran


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 11, 2015)

chazSingh said:


> the actual experience i don't think should be shared...from talking to other people that do regular simran there is a danger that your mind gets fixed to what i would describe...and then when you do Simran, you're thinking of that experience or what might happen according to my description...rather than 'going with the flow' because really that's what you should do....go with the flow...and have faith in waheguru's path for you.
> 
> if you do ardaas with open heart, and you do regular simran not wanting or expecting anything other than to serve waheguru, then gurbani says you will lose the fear of death...
> 
> ...



haha you didn't put water on fire of my curiosity , u just put gasoline ! now I am more anxious to know . but now scared as well LOL ..


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can you also tell me how simran sadhana is done ? I just repeat 'waheguru' mantar and each time I listen to it with attention . But it gets sleepy after a while. As if I am about to doze off or something. Am i doing it right ?


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 12, 2015)

Seeker2013 said:


> haha you didn't put water on fire of my curiosity , u just put gasoline ! now I am more anxious to know . but now scared as well LOL ..




my point is....no amount of descriptions can put your mind at ease or be sufficient enough to make you feel that your questions have been answered...some things are there to be experienced.

if i told you that the last roller-coaster i was on, was very bumpy, scary, exciting and fast...would that allow you to know what riding a roller-coaster is like? the same descriotion can be said if driving a car...of standing on a skateboard going down a hill...
the only way you will know what the rollercoaster is like, is by sitting on it..

the scary part of a rollercoaster is the fear on the first attemopt...the fear goes away if you go on it more than once in quick seccession...because you get used to the sensations...


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 12, 2015)

Seeker2013 said:


> Can you also tell me how simran sadhana is done ? I just repeat 'waheguru' mantar and each time I listen to it with attention . But it gets sleepy after a while. As if I am about to doze off or something. Am i doing it right ?



I can only tell you what i do...

i start off with waheguru verbally....listening to it attentively as i speak it. the mind starts to wander in many directions thinking of stupid things...when that happens just gently return to the gurmanter...

after a little while i go into mental simran..."wahe" as i breath in......"guru" as i breath out...with deep long breaths....this is very relaxing and helps me settle down even further...again the mind will try to distract you...but just go back to gurmanter when it happens...listen to the gurmanter as your mind is repeating it..

eventually, i find myself just doing waheguru waheguru without any connection to the breath...

just go with the flow

i also fall asleep sometimes....or get drowsy....don't get upset that this happens...all your simran is fruitful even though you may think it is not having any benefit 
other times you will think you have fallen into sleep state, but you can still hear your mind saying waheguru waheguru....this is very deep state...

I also focus my mind on the region between the eyebrows...the 6th chakra, or the third eye...if you are blessed by waheguru your inner vision will awaken and you will see the light of your soul...gurbani calls it Dib Drisht i think...inner vision or sight

again, my point is to just do it...mind will continue to ask questions..whats this...whats that....and the mind just wants knowledge, information...but doesnt have the patience to put the effort to experience the things...


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 13, 2015)

> I also focus my mind on the region between the eyebrows



The sikhs inspired by yogi bhajan also do the same. Doesn't your eyes hurt by twisting both eyeballs into center ? I tried it but it hurts man lol


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 14, 2015)

Seeker2013 said:


> I remember Gyani Maskeen Singh ji has said in a few of his kathas how some people when they're doing simran and go really deep in it with all the dhyaan sometimes feel as if they're going to die . He said it feels VERY SCARY, so scary that some people literally scream themselves out of their simran , but its a golden opportunity to kill your "mann" and I remember him saying that its actually death of your mann thats happening that moment but some people get freaked out and lose this opportunity.
> 
> Can someone tell me what is this ? because it makes me nervous to do simran lest I go really deep and attentive . Also has anyone experience something like this .



This is the stage of sunn samadhi.
It's when your mind breaks away from the breath
Nothing scary about it at all...in fact, it is the complete opposite.....since you are more aware of your own awareness than ever!


----------



## Seeker2013 (Jun 14, 2015)

Luckysingh said:


> This is the stage of sunn samadhi.
> It's when your mind breaks away from the breath
> Nothing scary about it at all...in fact, it is the complete opposite.....since you are more aware of your own awareness than ever!



please tell me more about it . Sunn means many thing , 'numb' , 'void' , 'vacuum' . I remember Sri Sukhmani Sahib in asthapadi 21st talks of akal purakh being in sunn samadh before creation


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't tell you much about it because it has to be experienced to understand.
Sikhi is about experiencing Nirankar right here, right now and not having to wait until you physically die.(as believed by many other faiths)
As per ashtpadhi 21, you start with Sargun to get -->>Nirgun-->>Nirankar......who is experienced in that very void of sunn.


----------



## chazSingh (Jun 15, 2015)

Seeker2013 said:


> The sikhs inspired by yogi bhajan also do the same. Doesn't your eyes hurt by twisting both eyeballs into center ? I tried it but it hurts man lol



if i ask you to put your mind to the bottom of your feet, do you eyes roll to that direction?  

your eyes may initially roll up to that direction and if you're getting eye strain, then your trying to focus there with your eyes and not your mind...

you only need to *gently *focus there with your mind...

this will become easier over time...

As far as i know and understand, the internal shabad can manifest as light and sound...which are not heard or seen by the physical eyes and ears, they are seen and heard by the eyes and ears of your astral/subtle/energy/suksham body

majority of the day your mind is fixed to the 9 doors of your physical body....it is experiencing the world through this....
during Simran you can come to know of your other body....the body you have when you die...so during Simran, you may come to know / See / Hear things using that Body...

When you come to know of that body then you understand that you are not your physical body...you are more than it...and from there with Waheguru's grace you can continue to develop even more wherever waheguru wants to take you...


----------



## jag singh (Dec 30, 2022)

chazSingh said:


> I can only tell you what i do...
> 
> i start off with waheguru verbally....listening to it attentively as i speak it. the mind starts to wander in many directions thinking of stupid things...when that happens just gently return to the gurmanter...
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful , such loving guidance
 .


----------

